# Newcomer



## Darrell (Oct 3, 2008)

I am 71, retired, and trying to get my original bicycle back in useable shape.  Purchased about 1950, it has not always been protected from the weather.  After finally getting the rusted chain loose enough to remove from sprocket, I assumed I could buy a new chain and let my wife put the old one in the trash.  Guess what, the sprockets are set up for a chain with uneven spacing of the rollers.  I found one of the correct design, but it is about 3 or 4 inches too short.  Any suggestions on where to find such an item?  I have the link piece from the end.


----------



## PCHiggin (Oct 3, 2008)

*Want Ad*

Hi, Place a wanted ad on this site. Take a picture of it. I'll bet it's a 1" pitch chain. Not really uncommon, just old. What brand bike is it? A picture truly says a thousand words when it comes to these old bikes. Try to post a few.Pat


----------



## Darrell (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes, the links line up on 1" spacing.  I bought the bike in a Whites Auto Store in Texas, but the Brand Tag on steering post is missing.  How do I place an ad?  I am not very computer literate but generally can function if there are menu selections or icons.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## PCHiggin (Oct 3, 2008)

*Posting*

Scroll down to the bottom right of any page and look for the forum options. Use the "Buy Sell Trade" forum, then go up and click on "New Thread" Write the ad as you wish. Patrick


----------



## AntonyR (Oct 6, 2008)

Darrell said:


> I am 71, retired, and trying to get my original bicycle back in useable shape.  Purchased about 1950, it has not always been protected from the weather.  After finally getting the rusted chain loose enough to remove from sprocket, I assumed I could buy a new chain and let my wife put the old one in the trash.  Guess what, the sprockets are set up for a chain with uneven spacing of the rollers.  I found one of the correct design, but it is about 3 or 4 inches too short.  Any suggestions on where to find such an item?  I have the link piece from the end.



You dont have to spring for a longer chain...
I can send you a 4 or so link chain to add to yours. It's easy to do.


----------



## Darrell (Oct 6, 2008)

I would be happy to buy 4 or 5 links.  Being new to this forum, I am not familiar with proper procedure.  Please advise.  In case there are different widths, my chain has a clear width of 3/16" in the link which fits over sprocket teeth.  Thanks, Darrell


----------



## AntonyR (Oct 6, 2008)

Darrell said:


> I would be happy to buy 4 or 5 links.  Being new to this forum, I am not familiar with proper procedure.  Please advise.  In case there are different widths, my chain has a clear width of 3/16" in the link which fits over sprocket teeth.  Thanks, Darrell



"Skip tooth" chains are pretty much standard, with the exception of the really early flat link style and the heavy duty version, neither of which you would have. You can have the length of chain I'm talking about. You just need to add this to one end, tap the pin through, then swedge it. Just get a punch and give the pin that you just drove through a few hits with a hammer to hold it in place. Then, tah-dah, your chain is now longer.


----------



## Darrell (Oct 7, 2008)

I appreciate your kindness.  On this forum, how do we communicate the details for shipping etc.  Are email addresses or telephone numbers permitted within a reply to a post.  Educate me on the proper procedure for completing a transaction. Thanks, Darrell


----------



## AntonyR (Oct 7, 2008)

It's best to click on the person's name, then use the private message option.


----------



## AntonyR (Oct 16, 2008)

Did you get the chain? is the problem solved?


----------

